# Grow tent Potential



## highman (Apr 15, 2009)

ok so im thinking about using a grow tent 5x5x5 or somewhere around that size. i was curious as to what everyone thinks would be the best light/ plant ratio for most yeilds. I will be using white widow clones my first run. I am curious as to how much i can expect froma grow op this size. I was planning on using 8-10 plants with a 1000w hps for flowering and t5's for vegging to save on the bill, IMO this would yield the most for the space given.


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 15, 2009)

highman said:
			
		

> ok so im thinking about using a grow tent 5x5x5 or somewhere around that size. i was curious as to what everyone thinks would be the best light/ plant ratio for most yeilds. I will be using white widow clones my first run. I am curious as to how much i can expect froma grow op this size. I was planning on using 8-10 plants with a 1000w hps for flowering and t5's for vegging to save on the bill, IMO this would yield the most for the space given.



i got a 4x4x7 Home Box. im using a 1000w HPS with a air cooled hood.
you can pull a nice harvest from an area that big if you grow the plants right. and have a strain you know is a good producer. but 4 nice 2-3ft. bushes in a 4x4 area would yield nice if its a strain you know yields well. i would top them so theres 8-10 tops and lollipop them just before 12/12. just as an example my Dabney Blu and KKSC when grown that way yield about 8-10oz. per plant. its good your starting from clones that way you know what your dealing with. i like to top plants depending on the strain some like it and some are natural bushes. so once you grow the WW and know how it grows. then you can tweak your setup for maximum yield:hubba:


----------



## Dankerz (Apr 15, 2009)

i been reading alot on all these grow tents and it seems they are doing harm to plants because of Gasing..because of material used to make the tents. signs of gasing comes on looking like an overfert or ph probs but it from the gases these tents give off being the lamp is in there heating everything up etc.  for far less $ you can get acab going or build sumthing out of 1x4 etc

just my 2 cents


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 15, 2009)

Dankerz said:
			
		

> i been reading alot on all these grow tents and it seems they are doing harm to plants because of Gasing..because of material used to make the tents. signs of gasing comes on looking like an overfert or ph probs but it from the gases these tents give off being the lamp is in there heating everything up etc.  for far less $ you can get acab going or build sumthing out of 1x4 etc
> 
> just my 2 cents


 you are partly correct there was a company HYDRO HUT putting out a tent that was causing lots of problems as you stated. but i have a Home Box and have had many fantastic harvest with no problems at all. and the new Secret Jardin Grow Tent is awesome.:hubba: it has side access and allot of new feature's that helps allot when using a grow tent.  here's a pic 3 weeks in to 12/12 in a Home Box 4x4x7 just to see the results its stuffed. and a pic of the new Jardin tent


----------



## highman (Apr 15, 2009)

I think im gonna go with a tent and just keep it super well ventilated and flower early for shorter bushier plants that will be easier to manage and more dense. Saw this setup today and things looked heavy!


----------



## highman (Apr 15, 2009)

what do you guys think is the biggest air cooled light i can fit in a 4x4 tent?


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 15, 2009)

highman, you can go with a 1000watter if you got a big enough fan running to keep it cool


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 16, 2009)

highman said:
			
		

> what do you guys think is the biggest air cooled light i can fit in a 4x4 tent?



You can fit a 1000W in there, but a 600W will give you over 5000 lumens per sq ft and the heat will be a lot easier to handle.


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 16, 2009)

highman said:
			
		

> what do you guys think is the biggest air cooled light i can fit in a 4x4 tent?



i started with a 400w with CFLs as extra lighting and it worked alright. 
but when i through my 1000w in the 4x4x7 Home Box thats when thing grew awesome they stayed super tight as shown above. sadly i could not control the odor my filter died out on me so i gave them to some one else to finish. 
but you can see the results with a 1000w above:hubba: you just need a vented hood or a cool tube with a good exhaust fan. thats what im running in the first 2 pics a vented hood and i can keep my light around 16in.
in the third pic is the new jardin tent its very nice well made but a bit more pricey.


----------



## crozar (Apr 16, 2009)

i got the same tent Dr 120 ,how did you setup your carbon filter ?  and how many exhausts ? 1 for c arbon filte r1 for lights?


----------



## highman (Apr 16, 2009)

think im gonna take thegoddess advice and stick with thte 600 and see how it works with a 600


----------



## highman (Apr 16, 2009)

another question i have im kind of embarssed to ask but i saw a nooby setup today were the guys roots were juat starting to break out of the medium and i noticed they would be exposed to the light. I though i read that this is bad? i am right?


----------



## crozar (Apr 17, 2009)

yes roots shouldnt be exposed to light , print some black papers double sided . or buy black paper cardboards and cut them and cover your transparent pot


----------



## Dankerz (Apr 17, 2009)

*seems the 3'x3' with a 600w or 1000w is the way to go. im leaning towards a 3x3-600w cooltubed...great lumens/watts per sq/ft not as much heat/elec as a 1000w and better than a 400.
im thinking 20-40 clones,buckets,"promix/wormcasts"...soon as they root, i transplant and let them go 7 days veg & then 12/12..  if i can pull 12grms dry each from say 30 clones .. that almost 400 grms.  not bad for a head stash *


----------



## Dankerz (Apr 17, 2009)

crozar said:
			
		

> yes roots shouldnt be exposed to light , print some black papers double sided . or buy black paper cardboards and cut them and cover your transparent pot


a little bit of roots getting light wont really harm the plant..all trees,weeds grow there life with some kind of exposted roots at 1 time or another.  if that big a deal just throw some dirt overum


----------



## CharacterZero (Apr 29, 2009)

in the dark room 150 (secret jardin) it is a 5x5x7.  what size fan (cfm?) would be best to cool a 1000w hps with a 6 inch aircooled hood (the hoods with the glass lens)

i was planning on pulling air from the room outside of the tent (the room will have an air conditioner).  then moving through the air cooled hood, then ducted out the other side of the tent up into the attic being pulled by whatever size inline fan would be best?

then what size fan to exhaust this tent?  i was planning on exhausting through a carbon filter --> ducting ---> attic ---> inline fan in the attic.  (or maybe even the outside of the tent into the room? since there wont be too much heat being exhausted.)

hope this makes sense


----------



## mrspliffy (Apr 29, 2009)

i gotta homebox 1x1x2m tent and have never experienced any problems with "gas"problems.i'm running a 400w hps in there at nighttime and dark during day to help with keeping an ambient tempetature.i love the way the light reflects of the matierial and with a 125inline /exhaust the conditions are perfect.tents are great ,i just love the sound of the zip opening then getting the punjent smell of budding MJ,i'd trust the latest homebox with my life bro


----------



## accid (May 20, 2009)

interesting, never heard of a grow tent. This is new to me. Goodluck!


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 23, 2009)

HTG Supply sells tents and they guarantee they do not off gas.  im looking to get one for next time around.


----------



## Callawave (May 24, 2009)

mrspliffy said:
			
		

> i just love the sound of the zip opening then getting the punjent smell of budding MJ,i'd trust the latest homebox with my life bro


Haven't had the pleasure of the smell yet, but I know what you mean about the zip sound.
Thanks for letting me know I've made a good choice.
I looked at a Secret Jardin and I liked the mylar, but didn't need all the side entry stuff as I can't get at the sides anyway.
I love the material and build quality of the Homebox. I think this thing will provide many years of good service  Here's hoping!


----------

